# A different kind of Bike Porn



## RoundRockTJ (Apr 8, 2005)

OK I got a new camera so I had to play. These are the kind of shots you don't see much. Kind of a "yes I ride my bike hard" or "no its not new" kind of thing. Feel free to join in and show your bikes ture personality.



























Yes that is a side wall gash that has been holding strong. A little shoo goo on the inside. Stans setup, no tubes.









Thats my custom tire tread. Did it myself with a dremel.



























This goes with the patch on my glove from the other pic. The worn spot on the grip! I just rotate the grip to get a fresh spot to wear out.


----------



## metric (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice shots! So what did you get and what glass did you shoot with? Nice depth of filed.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice! Good details of actual usage. I recently got in to the DSLR game myself. Watch that though, it's an expensive hobby. Make sure you stick to riding ;-).


----------



## metric (Aug 13, 2009)

Very true, I keep eying some new lenses and that can become addictive and costly.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice DOF there. I am guess 85mm f/1.2? This is my computer that doesn't have an exif reader or I could determine the lens that way. 

Man I miss my DSLR. Have a G11 now and it's just not the same. Getting the 5DMk2 once I knock my wife up.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

Well done, very nice shots! Love the eggbeater and the gloves!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RoundRockTJ (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh, the camera is a Nikon D7000. Glass used for these shots was the 50mm 1.4g. Since this is a DX, the 50mm acts like an 85mm.


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

I've got the same lens on a D90. Super fast and great depth of field. It's almost hard to keep the subject in focus with that thing.


----------



## dhflow (Nov 26, 2010)

really good idea! pics that tell the truth.


----------



## metric (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice, my guess was a 50mm 1.8


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Very nice pics and I'm guessing nice bike too!


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

a question about customizing your Ignitor tread. I have a worn pair of ignitors that need a bit of new life, what did you do and how did you do it?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

nice work! :thumbsup:
another vote for pedal & gloves.


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

OK, I decided to play along. Here are a few pictures that I took today. I like to play with my camera and editing software, so i went with black and white for something different.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the glove shot is my favorite. very cool!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool pics


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

RoundRockTJ said:


> Oh, the camera is a Nikon D7000. Glass used for these shots was the 50mm 1.4g. Since this is a DX, the 50mm acts like an 85mm.


Nice. Did you compare to the Canon D60?

We're in the process of deciding which DSLR to go with, mostly for my wife. We've both had nice film cameras, but aren't sure if we'll go entry (Nikon D3100 or Canon T2i) or mid-level (D7000 or D60).

Lots of capability... tough choice!


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

skiahh said:


> Lots of capability... tough choice!


definitely... i went through this whole bit recently too... ended up with a D90 and love it. i've always been partial to nikon sensors... something about the end product just grabs me more than anything else.
canon blows nikon away for video, though.
i'll post up some bike photos tomorrow.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

This game I can play. Time to dig up all the broken shyte I might still have. Meanwhile this is what I've come up with for now.










Damn chrome spoils the minor wear marks by out shining everything.

But this I'm quite proud of:










Now, that's more like it and it's still functioning too. Can't beat a Sora (enough to kill it)! :thumbsup:


----------



## RoundRockTJ (Apr 8, 2005)

Ive done the entry level Canon thing with their Rebel stuff. When getting into DLSR more people get canons because of the features or name. Most people that make a switch from one name to the other go canon to nikon. Both make damn fine products, its a win win thing for sure. Canon strong points have always been numbers and features. The nikons have always been image quality and low noise.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

not my favorite, but not horrible:


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

i just love brake calipers!


----------



## Micka (Oct 30, 2006)

Twinracer I love that old XT 4 pot caliper - brings back memories from my early MTB days. The first MTB mag I ever bought reviewed those brakes and I thought those calipers looked like the best thing ever. They just look perfectly engineered.

My old faithful saddle:


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

The 50mm is such a good lens to control depth of field when you need to. Good prime lens to have


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember my first DSLR.


----------



## jay80424 (Jan 1, 2008)

ritchey pedals. Can't kill em.



That's better.


----------



## Ouchy The Clown (Jan 29, 2011)

Fear not, these kinds of threads have popped up many a time.

With all of the fawning over big apertures, I thought I would throw up some pics with shallow DOF and good bokeh, some of which were shot with teensy tiny apertures and none use an aperture bigger than 4.2.

Sometimes you just don't need 1.4 ...

Got f22?







Crank Bros. uses cheap steel in their tools.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I like a well used bike!! Here's _some_ of my worn bits.

This one always gets comments










You can see the muesli bar wrapper


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ouchy The Clown said:


> Got f22?


Real nice shots.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

great thread!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Fancy cameras, eh? Here's some more cell phone action to the play..


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Just a point-and-shoot camera here.
Wheels









Frame









Tire









And a bit of speed. On the road unfortunately.


----------



## Ouchy The Clown (Jan 29, 2011)

random folks said:


> Fancy cameras, eh? ...cell phone ...Just a point-and-shoot camera here


Use what you have on hand.

No fancy cameras were harmed, or used, to grab these shots.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

highdelll said:


>


Of course this is wrong. Even brown horses have their long dons between the back legs. :nono:

gallery: 
I got the brand name on the hub by sheer luck. 









Again. point-n-shoot


----------



## WaWa (Oct 12, 2005)

my contribution... thanks MTBR members for keeping my flame going.


----------



## rob.char (Oct 5, 2008)

One of the best ideas for a thread I've seen recently, thrashed bike porn. Love it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rob.char said:


> ... thrashed bike porn. Love it.


another one


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I just happen to take this shot today. OK, it's lame compared to the others. But I'm no photographer, just a new rider.


----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

Great idea. I'll see if I can get some up here next time I work on my bikes.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Sarguy said:


> I just happen to take this shot today. OK, it's lame compared to the others. But I'm no photographer, just a new rider.


great shot!
just try some cropping


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Pooh Bear said:


> And a bit of speed. On the road unfortunately.


I chickened out on trying that one yesterday. Maybe with a real camera but I'd probably just end up dropping my super slippery mobile phone and riding over it.



Sarguy said:


> I just happen to take this shot today. OK, it's lame compared to the others. But I'm no photographer, just a new rider.


Nothing lame about riding your bike.

Here's lame, caught on the saddle and rip it goes..


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

Put some duct tape on the inside of those baggies. Same thing happened to me last summer, taped em up, still wearing em.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

These pics are from the 2010 Suicide 6 near Rochester NY. It POURED for the first 4 hours of the race. Organizer's decided to cut the race short to 5 hours. No one complained.

These are after just 1 lap... Sorry for the quality. PAS camera, and I was pretty cold and muddy.


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

Micka,
i got the 4pot used and still going strong. i love it so much so that i got a brand new one for a back up.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

7daysaweek said:


>


Freakin' awesome-PUGSLEY FOR TEH WIN!!!  :thumbsup: Fatbikes FOREVER!!! Skinny tires are for wimps!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

wpcouch said:


> These pics are from the 2010 Suicide 6 near Rochester NY. It POURED for the first 4 hours of the race...


Did you actualy drink from those bottles? :thumbsup:



mudforlunch said:


> Put some duct tape on the inside of those baggies. Same thing happened to me last summer, taped em up, still wearing em.


Damn. Should have figured that one out myself as my Hydrapack is repaired with duct tape AND zip ties.

Great pics here. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

rinseflow said:


> Did you actualy drink from those bottles? :thumbsup:
> 
> Haha! Only once...
> 
> I didn't really have to. It was raining so hard all you really had to do was open your mouth!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Let's really push the boundaries of art and culture here. I think this falls into the category of bike/beastiality/schizer porn. Enjoy!


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*first photo I posted here, 4 years ago.*


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Scott O said:


> Let's really push the boundaries of art and culture here.


Nah. Feces. That's just your regular decadent art, pick any century.

And since it's got to throwing shyte around, I'm posting this pic I kind of like even if it doesn't fit the wear and tear theme here:


----------



## jeep4play2000 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the great shots! Enjoyed them all!!


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Dirt.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

mattbryant2 said:


> Dirt.


cool pic!


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

And the chief mechanic...asleep on the job.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Gaffer tape is even better on clothing.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

firefox90 said:


> And the chief mechanic...asleep on the job.


really nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

Back in the day


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)




----------



## RoundRockTJ (Apr 8, 2005)

Sweet pics everyone. My next one was inspired by another in this thread. A little through the BB action. I used a little HDR processing to get the inside of the BB to come out.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Blood...










Guts?...










and an Oil drip?  (just muddy melting ice LOL)










messy car...










T.H.E. GIANT... scratch!

awesome thread, my shots don't compare to others, but it's nice to see bikes that look like they get ridden!


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

wpcouch said:


>


I would title this one, "Bad luck at the taco truck"


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

O.K. I'll try these amateur shots


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Taken on the trail in Fruita.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm getting into this!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Lenz43 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

I'll play along a bit, shot these with an old Canon point and shoot that got killed in a crash last year. Was always happy with that camera.

happy trails...

squish


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

A couple more..










This may happen if you start off roading on your road stuff:


----------



## TorqSteer (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Bicycleez (Jul 30, 2004)

My first post here. Great thread. I took this a couple of days ago. The white stuff on the chain is what happens when you try to use a wax base lube in below freezing temperatures.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Many years use on these parts.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweet Cook Bros crank! I still have one of those somewhere in a box in my basement...


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

_alain_ said:


>


Looks like your tire pressure might be a little bit below the recommended minimum of 35psi.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

stiingya said:


>


Gotta say I like that one a lot. For some reason I keep on seeing some huge a$$ crane towering towards the sky. So big only this small part of it fit into the frame.


----------



## Jazz_PT (Nov 5, 2009)

Here are some photos, from Portugal, not so good as the ones already here, but I tried!























































Great thread!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*Mine..*

Good times!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*A few more.*


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

great pictures....i'll play.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Sweet!! I'm in!!


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh and this one


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

Kind of a poor quality pic (cell phone was all I had on me...) but a pretty awesome sight!

8am at the top of Holiday Valley ski area with a blanket of fog over Ellicottville, NY


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

The last few shots are cool and probably special to their owners, but I vote for bike porn "*with*" actual bikes in the picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

stiingya said:


> The last few shots are cool and probably special to their owners, but I vote for bike porn "*with*" actual bikes in the picture! :thumbsup:


I was on a bike when I took the photo... :thumbsup:


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

TX_Shifter said:


> Sweet!! I'm in!!


uh... where's the bike? :skep:
look at the other photos and get a sense of the theme


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

wpcouch said:


> I was on a bike when I took the photo... :thumbsup:


there's no bike in the photo. :ciappa:


OP said:


> show *your bikes* ture personality


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

-Brett


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Mud.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know why this gif is messed up. Maybe it's just on my end? Never had a problem with it before.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

From today's ride...


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

*loaded up*

Sweet thread, Not quite as artistic, but still a different perspective on bike porn.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

wpcouch said:


>


uggh, headshock - weak


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

SquishyPanda said:


>


Is it just me or do the colors create an optical illusion and cause the grip to look pink for a split second or so if you focus on the left half of the image?


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

First gen. Go Pro LoDef helmet cam pic.

Distorto-bars:


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

Here:
Upgraded to Swirvin' Girvin


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

wpcouch said:


> Here:
> Upgraded to Swirvin' Girvin


old-school - now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout :thumbsup:


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

GDubT said:


> Is it just me or do the colors create an optical illusion and cause the grip to look pink for a split second or so if you focus on the left half of the image?


not just you. green (and shades of it) are opposed by red (and shades of it). if you stare at something green for a while and the move your eyes to a white background, you will see the same shape, only red... like the american flag thing:


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

thought i'd add some i have floating around:

IMG_4085 by jojotherider1977, on Flickr


Breathe by jojotherider1977, on Flickr


Avid Code 5 by jojotherider1977, on Flickr


Fox DHX 4.0 8.5x2.5; 450lb spring by jojotherider1977, on Flickr


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Some more.









Tires? Yes!

















Deptth-of-field + bike? Yes!


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

Well Loved.


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

This happened this afternoon. Snapped the RD hanger off. Luckily I had an extra.
The second pic is my pedal.

I really like the pick with both tires in it.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## TorqSteer (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Very cool photo thread!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Fun thread.*

I stumbled across this thread this AM and thought it was a different and cool idea and like the OP, I to just got a D7000 a few weeks ago, so this afternoon when I rode over and visited my Mum I took the camera and took these pics. I generally try to keep my bikes clean and lubed, because in general, a clean, well lubed bike works well, but I haven't riden since last Saturday and bike is still dirty because I have been home sick with the flu and really couldn't be bothered. For those who care...shot using s Nikon D7000 and 85mm F1.8D Nikkor lens _ (which happens to be just shy of 18 years old)_ and accessory -  BTW, some really nice stuff so far :thumbsup:


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

Finally dug up a pic worthy of this thread. Taken last year on a tour of the Colorado Trail.


----------



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

Took these with my iphone


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Calhoun said:


>


Sheesh, everytime a good thread comes along some "Bando" has to come in and ruin it with their *E V I L* ways...   

couple more from yesterday's ride


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Dear ol' rubber.


----------



## CEKSTOY (Aug 18, 2009)

If we were voting it's a tie for first with Squish cassette shot and TorqSteer derailleur shot. Good job!


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Saint*

I still run the Saint on my YETI


----------



## Jazz_PT (Nov 5, 2009)

Hope you like these ones:


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

Not exactly showing my "not so new bike", but his pic is one of the better perspective shots I've taken with my little photog ability. I was trying to stay off the wet trails on this day.










Here is one earlier this winter on a cold day with narly icy trails


----------



## TorqSteer (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

nothing fancy, and not that beat up (its a brand new bike!!)
i think they look pretty decent considering i took them with like an 8 year old P+S camera


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

I posted this on another tread not long ago:









Here are some more.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*I got it all dirty.*


----------



## Domtar (Oct 29, 2007)

Calhoun said:


>


Such a beautiful shot showing a handmade American frame, which is holding a crappy Mexican beer?! You should re-do this shot with a Sam Adams or something...


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

Random stuff from the trail...


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

The new addition to my stable  (SKINNY TIRE WARNING!!!!!)


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

And I have always loved this shot for some reason..... makes me miss summer


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

*Stans gooey inside*

after I took off the MK


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

cell phone pic i snapped yesterday after my ride. not a quality photo, more of a thread bump. 
they found a dead guy floating in the creek right as i got to the trail head... had to bob and weave a bit to avoid trail closures and still get my mileage in.


----------



## Shebagger (Nov 14, 2007)

that's some good macro Porn for sure.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

*They don't make welds like this anymore...*

...really


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

steadite said:


> They don't *grind* welds like this anymore


fixed. :thumbsup:


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

^^^ whatever, they just don't put that level of effort anymore.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

steadite said:


> ^^^ whatever, they just don't put that level of effort anymore.


no real reason to and it can actually make it weaker


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

At a place called Seldom Seen there are things that are seldom seen.










Seldom Seen is a remote place in the Victorian High Country, in Oz.

Warren.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

calhoun -- you've got me stumped ! What is it? The inside of some kind of old shifter?


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes. It's a shifter with the cover removed.


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

meltingfeather said:


> fixed. :thumbsup:


i don't think so... Cannondale has a trademarked double pass welding that they use that gives it that look.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

Wild Wassa said:


> At a place called Seldom Seen there are things that are seldom seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a whole lot of WTF in that pic, mang.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

g34343greg said:


> i don't think so... Cannondale has a trademarked double pass welding that they use that gives it that look.


dood... that weld is ground. no question about it.


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

a shot from my new 6 point build...


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

From a similar posting, not mine, enjoy.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

electrik said:


> From a similar posting, not mine, enjoy.


WHOA! at first glance I thought it was a CAVE!


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

here are a few shots from the weekend with the new camera-nikon coolpix s6000


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

IMG_0332 by fnagrom, on Flickr

Wore all the paint off it.

Morgan


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 6, 2011)

This was a bike that came into my shop about 4 years ago.

The rider was competing in Jr. Nationals. HUGE crash 5 miles into the race on a long downhill. He ran into the back of another rider at 30+mph. Amazingly, he was unhurt aside from a bit of road rash! The Cannondale, not so much...


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Domtar said:


> Such a beautiful shot showing a handmade American frame, which is holding a crappy Mexican beer?! You should re-do this shot with a Sam Adams or something...


Tecate is "trail beer", AKA "sport beer". It might not taste special when you're home, or sitting around with friends, but on the trail it's quite good. And you're not gonna crush a can of Sam Adams (ick!) and pack it out. But you can crush a can of Oskar Blues Gub'na or New Belgium Fat Tire after you drink it (yum!) and pack it out.

So yeah.

Morgan


----------



## recycler (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

meltingfeather said:


> dood... that weld is ground. no question about it.


...and why is that distinction is so important to you? Critical welds are manicured all the time; read the AWS.

The fact is: they used to put a lot of effort into the cosmetic aspect of their work which I think was commendable. JMO


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Does this work?


----------



## InlawBiker (Aug 19, 2009)

I like this thread. I bought a used Pentax K200d last week for next to nothing. It's an older DSLR but fully weather sealed. Now I have a dedicated MTB/adventure camera. I took this one skiing last weekend. Now I need a nice backback to carry it securely.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Does this work?


Works for me! Nothing like a well used bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

InlawBiker said:


> I like this thread. I bought a used Pentax K200d last week for next to nothing. It's an older DSLR but fully weather sealed. Now I have a dedicated MTB/adventure camera. I took this one skiing last weekend. Now I need a nice backback to carry it securely.


Nice picture. I bet there's a mountainbiker somewhere behind the trees.


----------



## gradeAfailure (Feb 10, 2007)

My '92 Marin Eldridge, tail end of last summer.


----------



## InlawBiker (Aug 19, 2009)

Pooh Bear said:


> Nice picture. I bet there's a mountainbiker somewhere behind the trees.


Nah it was 11 degrees with 200 inches of snow. But, this is the top of Stevens Pass and they're trying to open a downhill bike park. So it may be full of mountain bikers soon... I hope.


----------



## knottshore (Jan 23, 2008)

Nothing great Camera wise, in fact it was a crapply mobil phone but...


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Excellent bike. Reminds me of mine:thumbsup:


----------



## gradeAfailure (Feb 10, 2007)

Seriously, what's with all the pics of new bikes and shots of stuff with no bikes in? From the OP: "These are the kind of shots you don't see much. Kind of a "yes I ride my bike hard" or "no its not new" kind of thing."


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

gradeAfailure said:


> Seriously, what's with all the pics of new bikes and shots of stuff with no bikes in? From the OP: "These are the kind of shots you don't see much. Kind of a "yes I ride my bike hard" or "no its not new" kind of thing."


Yeah, some people are "doing it wrong" but overall, I love this thread. :thumbsup:

Out in the woods









Winter beater bike.









Crack in frame - result of a few too many awesome rides.


----------



## Itchy The Clown (Feb 22, 2011)

Some people are having trouble following directions - "*Kind of a "yes I ride my bike hard" or "no its not new" kind of thing*"


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

The sticker my 4 y.o. daughter gave me...


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

May not be the bike's intended purpose, but lots of fun anyways...


----------



## gradeAfailure (Feb 10, 2007)

That's better...  Personally I love seeing pics of ultra-high end kit getting utterly abused in the pursuit of enjoyment through riding (as opposed to through neglect/misuse) - I love the pic a couple of pages back of the XTR chainset.


----------



## TorqSteer (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Something for the "used look".


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Rear derailleur... surprisingly has held up well to quite a bit of abuse.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*new rotor*

and a bit of playin in picasa


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*eros point*

from the " kamasutra " of Specialized


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

A little bit of my bike..


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*the ass*

we see the ass


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

post race shot w/my point-n-shoot








it's not sloppy, but the rocks in texas will lay a beating on a bike. from the pre-ride:


----------



## erringtonnc (Feb 16, 2008)

fixed gear ride


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## SHNIPE (Jun 14, 2006)

>


Ok mine look worse than that... I dont feel so bad now!


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> post race shot w/my point-n-shoot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that from Comfort??


----------



## eltazar (Nov 1, 2006)

Up until 2 weeks ago, the trails around here were frozen solid - some packed snow, but mostly frozen dirt. Fun to ride, and a bit unexpected.


----------



## justbuster69 (Nov 2, 2009)

l took this when l got hold of an Canon EF 70-200 F/4L lens


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

chrishei1 said:


> is that from Comfort??


jes


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

meltingfeather said:


> jes


I love that trail just with there was more rocks :thumbsup:


----------



## FROZENSS (Mar 6, 2011)

day 5 of my 7 day 150 mile a day trip last summer


----------



## dr.mediocre (Sep 22, 2006)

always with me on rides


----------



## dr.mediocre (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dr.mediocre said:


> always with me on rides


Nice pistol and I don't begrudge anyone for carrying in the wilderness, but total thread fail... :nonod:


----------



## dr.mediocre (Sep 22, 2006)

stiingya said:


> Nice pistol and I don't begrudge anyone for carrying in the wilderness, but total thread fail... :nonod:


That one is for the long road rides. People are crazy out there.

ps... almost piratically completely relevant to the topic.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

dr.mediocre said:


> That one is for the long road rides. People are crazy out there.
> 
> ps... almost piratically completely relevant to the topic.


Topic is "A different kind of *BIKE* porn"

This is a thread about non glamor shot mountain bike pics. To quote the OP, _"Kind of a "yes I ride my bike hard" or "no its not new" kind of thing. Feel free to join in and show your bikes ture personality."_

Not seeing how a picture of your gun or implications of paranoia figures in to the topic in any way...   :skep: :madman:

Go try to incite a "packing while riding" debate in some other thread...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

stiingya said:


> ...
> 
> Go try to incite a "packing while riding" debate in some other thread...


yup - GTFO

(replacing worn headset)


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Not a great pic AT ALL but this was the first mud on my new bike from the very first ride...


----------



## crs1042 (Apr 19, 2010)

New Superlight build!!


----------



## MHinvest (Mar 11, 2010)

crs1042 said:


> New Superlight build!!


FAIL :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## crs1042 (Apr 19, 2010)

MHinvest said:


> FAIL :madman: :madman: :madman:


Why is that a fail?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

crs1042 said:


> Why is that a fail?


Awe man... I was all into a super sarcastic RIP and then I see your on your 3rd post... :thumbsup:

This thread is for *different bike* pics, not the usual new bike/parts glamor shots that are so common. Your not the first to miss that aspect, nor I doubt the last...


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)




----------



## crs1042 (Apr 19, 2010)

stiingya said:


> Awe man... I was all into a super sarcastic RIP and then I see your on your 3rd post... :thumbsup:
> 
> This thread is for *different bike* pics, not the usual new bike/parts glamor shots that are so common. Your not the first to miss that aspect, nor I doubt the last...


Whoopsie, my bad. I shall redeem myself with pic's more befitting of the subject.

You have to admit, those are sweet pic's...


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

crs1042 said:


> Whoopsie, my bad. I shall redeem myself with pic's more befitting of the subject.
> 
> You have to admit, those are sweet pic's...


meh. pics of "sweet" new builds are a dime a freakin' dozen... hence this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*handlebar of love*

hardcore grips


----------



## Darkstar187 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^Yes! 

Great picture, and that rack/workstand is the best I've ever seen.


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

Post ride.. pre wash. Canfield Mountain mud, Coeur d' Alene, ID


----------



## Apollos (Jul 20, 2010)

RoundRockTJ said:


> Oh, the camera is a Nikon D7000. Glass used for these shots was the 50mm 1.4g. Since this is a DX, the 50mm acts like an 85mm.


actually it "acts" like a 75mm, not 85mm (because the DX has a crop factor of 1.5 vs. the FX frame)

With that said, the focal length itself never changes. The FOV, however, is reduced by a factor of 1.5 which gives the psuedo-zoom effect you mention.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Darkstar187 said:


>


How's that RockShox Seat post work for you?


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Duct tape saves your holiday









Used, and abused..


----------



## robkhoo (Jun 28, 2005)

My XTR crankset...


cranks by robkhoo, on Flickr


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

used and abused:


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

muddytire said:


> mundane clean bike snapshot


Why did you post that?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## earlychang (Nov 11, 2010)

*Sepia Colors*

Sepia Colors


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

well maintained?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

elsewhere said:


> well maintained?


Yes! Though i think your hanger may be bent a tiny bit or it could just be some parallax..


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

earlychang said:


> Sepia Colors


Why do you have two chainrings and no front derailleur?


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

electrik said:


> Yes! Though i think your hanger may be bent a tiny bit or it could just be some parallax..


made me go check!
gotta be parallax.
Hans did however give me some bolts to fudge with if such a bend DiD happen to occur..


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

dirty lizard


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Not much, and I hope they fit the thread.


----------



## Smokehaus (Apr 13, 2011)

So many have failed in this thread. To the ones who have not, keep killin it.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Does this qualify?


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

The way the MRP chain guide is supposed to look :thumbsup:


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm, let me try again. I guess it's not good unless I can get a better/clearer camera shot.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*vintage porn from 2005*


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Homer (Oct 2, 2004)

Next ride I took, the tube had a hernia out the tear. Just converterd to stans and some new mountain kings.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

*Santa Cruz Blur XC*

check it-










Who needs a dremel tool? I shave unnecessary grams off my chain-rings the natural way:




































Bent spoke:


















BM


----------



## Darkstar187 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sarguy said:


> How's that RockShox Seat post work for you?


I love it man, works great! i did break my first one but they sent me a new one ASAP! SRAM has great CS!


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)




----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

getting back on track with the dirty stuff.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## AuntieAPE (Nov 14, 2006)

The last days of a decent pair of shoes.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Ultra Magnus said:


> Who needs a dremel tool? I shave unnecessary grams off my chain-rings the natural way..
> 
> BM


Dig your bash guard. Got a couple of them meself. Works wonders climbing over slippery logs. With rocks, nah, not that good.


----------



## mastacox (Nov 5, 2010)

I love this thread!  Now that I've been beating on my bike for a while, I can offer some of my own:


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

Nasty, nasty images.


----------



## shoryuken (Mar 24, 2008)

here is a couple i took a while back , rotor and chain.


----------



## r70mtb (Aug 4, 2008)

My try....


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

This is all I have...


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

Changed it.....lol. Guess I did miss the "different" part.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

ProjectDan35 said:


> New?


missed the "different" part?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)




----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

and










I know there too clean but...


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Zeroack said:


> I know there too clean but...


Cool. Something old, something blue, something new.:thumbsup:


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

_..and then Skully told me not to give her any more of that s..t or else! "Or else what?" I was thinking. 
On a whim I decided I had to see the hand she was about to play on me..._










_Earlier on there'd already been some rough guerrilla action going on with some friggin chameleon dude jumping around the trees bleeding green all over.. 
some other dude dressed like a governor told me to "Stick around!" before doing this to my bike..._ :skep:










_Clearly that was a time for me and Skully to go for a skinny dip. At least there still seemed to be some hope for us in the future too..._










_..but that was before this story began._


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I love New Mexico and I love to ride my singlespeed. I can haz both at the same time.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Homemade singlespeed chain tensioner :thumbsup:


----------



## _oky_ (Mar 12, 2009)

nice topic!


----------



## RoundRockTJ (Apr 8, 2005)

Its been about a year since the last post. Im sure you guys have taken some new pictures since then. Nice and ugly, lets see em.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Damn, my last post was forever ago!


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## cr4sht3st (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

From last summer


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

my bad...


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

dhindo said:


>


Really? This is the wrong thread. Fail

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

after 11 pgs, you'd think you might be able to pick up on a trend.


----------



## DarkBenLaden (Mar 8, 2012)

after 24 hours of orienteering this autumn - half under cold rain. sorry, bad scan of film)


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm glad to see this thread back in action. Here's a few


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Love this thread...




























Not great photos like some of the others here, but hey.....lm not great, l just ride


----------



## Gettintheretoy (Apr 16, 2011)

From yesterdays ride.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i wanna see pics of that road rash!


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


>


this is a KILLER shot. almost surreal.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> i wanna see pics of that road rash!


as requested, what we didnt find until later was two fractured ribs and a broken wrist










I dont know why, but this is my favorite pic, maybe because lm finally at home, and still not in any pain........yet










and 3 weeks later, when life was "sort of" back to normal


----------



## InlawBiker (Aug 19, 2009)

I like the pedal shot! Very nice.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks cmg for posting those pics. i'm assuming that happened a while back & you're good to go now? sorry folks, now lets get back to the dirty side of porn


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> thanks cmg for posting those pics. i'm assuming that happened a while back & you're good to go now? sorry folks, now lets get back to the dirty side of porn


It was in June/July last year, so ~7 months ago, I have heaps of (worse) pics but deemed them unnecessary for this thread,

back to the dirty porn


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

i would like to go see c u n t er, switzerland


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

It got a little muddy last spring.


----------



## Forced (Jun 24, 2013)

My first ride ever on what had been a brand new shiny bike just hours before


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

First try at this


----------



## outback97 (Oct 3, 2012)

This thread is awesome, hope you feel this fits in.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Shimano DX M636 pedals, workhorse. Bought in '97 & still going strong.


C29ssmax front hub cracked.


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

This thread is wonderfull. Really reminds me why I like cycling so much. This is real bike porn. Not blinged out bikes with the latest components. I'll try and get some pics in when I come home.

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5035D using Tapatalk


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

i hope this is what yer lookin for...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Some more-


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Figured l do some cleaning today.....










wasnt sure where to start....



















so "bugger it" l thought, and went riding , after all l had to test my new pedals.......



















Loving this thread, l mean we buy these things to use them...........dont we??


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

*Don't need a "fat" bike to ride snow.*


----------



## SS4pain (Jun 1, 2011)

Rotor blades sliced through; on rear thank god!









dirty SPOT after a cross race


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Chain suck, sucks!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Great Thread!
My 1 year old shimano saint pedals.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice bike, love the flask cage!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> Nice bike, love the flask cage!


Thanks...I bought the first flask cage years ago from Ahearne Cycles and picked up another a few months ago.

Spaceman Bicycle Flask Holster - Ahearne Cycles

Cage is awesome, flask is stainless made in china, but available custom engraving, etc is pretty cool, too.

SPP


----------



## tasty.dirt74 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Im no photographer, but...*

Here are a few pics taken on Iphone or Nokia Lumia 920..

The rigid Niner EMD.. man that was a fast bike !!









07 S Works Enduro,









replaced with the Black frame pictured below..









Didnt even know I had taken this one!! Check out the paint chips..:madman:









Good old Instagram !!


----------



## Man from Utopia (Jun 16, 2005)

Its not a macro or shallow dof, just messin with the bits while I wait for that new rear end.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Man from Utopia said:


> Its not a macro or shallow dof, just messin with the bits while I wait for that new rear end.
> 
> View attachment 869240


I think you wanted the "Bike Porn" thread, not this one. We'll happily look at it after its "run in", so to speak


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

cmg71 said:


> I think you wanted the "Bike Porn" thread, not this one. We'll happily look at it after its "run in", so to speak


Maybe because it's not all put together and there's cable hanging?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

TwoNin9r said:


> Maybe because it's not all put together and there's cable hanging?


no. because it isnt beat up a bit.


----------



## Man from Utopia (Jun 16, 2005)

cmg71 said:


> I think you wanted the "Bike Porn" thread, not this one. We'll happily look at it after its "run in", so to speak


Ha, you're absolutely right. I forgot the theme. She does have a lot of battle scars, just in for an overhaul.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Is it sad that I crashed and scraped up my brand spanking new F29 (nothing structural, it seems), and when I got back to the car the only thing that softened the blow was the thought, "haven't used my dslr in a while, I can post on that one thread now!" lol its kind of beautiful to ride something that was so recently perfect, and is now just a bit "custom" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Man from Utopia (Jun 16, 2005)

More like it?


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Somethin new, some thing old


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

what guide system is that?


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

It was custom made in a local cnc shop. Pretty light. 151g. 

Awesome thing is, you don't need to take off your crank or chain to mount it.


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Here are some more well used parts from ma frency


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Bearing disintegration on the rear Stan's Flow EX on my ROS 9.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

drakche said:


> It was custom made in a local cnc shop. Pretty light. 151g.
> 
> Awesome thing is, you don't need to take off your crank or chain to mount it.


that is nice and well thought out


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah. Makes tensioning and aligning the chainguide a breeze. 

He's gonna send me a carbpn upper guide so it will be even lighter


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Meh.......


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

I love this thread so much, I decided to do a whole blog post on it.
Check it here.
Worn Treads: Beausage


Deore Beausage by Worn Treads, on Flickr


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

DSC_2052 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


DSC_2050 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


DSC_2048 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


DSC_2046 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


DSC_2044 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


DSC_2042 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


DSC_2040 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


DSC_2039 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


DSC_2036 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


DSC_2035 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


DSC_2034 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


DSC_2033 by TwoNin9r, on Flickr


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*I like this thread*

dirt


----------



## drakche (Nov 8, 2012)

Got a new camera. 

MACRO ALL THE THINGS


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Love these kinda pics...here's some of mine...


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Lenz43 (Jan 31, 2008)

Can't believe I missed this thread,


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

Genius!


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great thread


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Hit a tree with the brake lever,
the clamp broke off and no oil leaked..
So i zip-tied & taped the lever on the handlebar and rode another 5 days on a holiday in the Alps


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know if I "get it", but here goes...








Old pic - The old old Stumpy with Cook Bros. cranks, Continental Traction Pro, and a cracked DS chainstay.
(I had to scan this one in)








The Cook Bros. finally give up the ghost. The purple spider was holding it together. 
Zoom to see spider web cracks around the square hole (!!)








American Classic crease.
Hit my bar on a tree right on take off and ended up going South on an East-West trail into a huge log.








Rim wall worn out - failing at seam.
This happened IN a St. Patrick's Day parade - after 111 miles of N. GA trails the previous week. How close was I to utter disaster on the GA trip?








Quality pedal. Foot unscathed.









This is hardly gnar core stuff. I just keep my bikes too darn long.

-F


----------



## squish (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's a couple.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

A trip accross town, down the hill to the river, and back...back picked up a few of them goathead stickers...somebeeeches!


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Seatbounced a bit too hard..


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Just some minor damage to my Specialized Camber.










Check out the bottom part of the chain.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice! well not really, but you know wahta mean. i think you might be onto something here, if rd's could be mounted higher up in the triangle they wouldn't take hits like this


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

fishwrinkle said:


> nice! well not really, but you know wahta mean. i think you might be onto something here, if rd's could be mounted higher up in the triangle they wouldn't take hits like this


I wish that was just a hit. That was a complete lock up from shifting Shimanos way too fast coming from SRAM. I tried to dump them, and a little too much went on, chain jumped into the spokes, killed a few spokes, ripped the derailleur right off the mount and actually bent it severely. Looking for a picture of it right now.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

damn that sucks. was the high limit screw not adjusted properly?


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure to be honest, all I know is that it locked up so quickly that I almost went otb when it happened. I was on a full out acceleration, and just got way too excited and tried to dump them, and that is when it happened.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Awesome thread,


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

tradera said:


> Chain suck, sucks!


i just bought a brand new Specialized Hardrock and this happened to me 
hurts but whatever


----------



## rigid9 (Oct 19, 2013)

Great thread! Hopefully this fits with the theme. These pedals have treated me well.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*really porn picture*

Smp saddle in white stocking


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^ that looks dangerous


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Also completely avoids the point of the thread... 

Posted via mobile


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My reliable M530 pedals.


----------



## Geek (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess two specks of dirt might qualify you. 

Nah


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks pretty pornographic to me, dirt or not!


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

Just taken with my iPhone. Thought it looked kinda cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

dirt-


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Glad to see this thread getting back on track


----------



## Rat Face (Apr 22, 2009)

Chain suck?
THIS is chain suck:




Remember, kids. Change your chain rings early and often.
This frame is DONE.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Just J said:


> Looks pretty pornographic to me, dirt or not!


Yeah but the point of the thread is dirty, worn out, and beaten up bike porn.

Posted via mobile


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Cracked my down tube a while back and had it replaced...


Cheers,
P.T.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Shift by shift, my x7 shifters have clicked on flawlessly.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

There are two types of mountain bikers. Those who are faster than me, and me.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll try!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

DethWshBkr said:


> I'll try!
> 
> View attachment 881875


ah snap!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Should have used protection.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

unfortunately, most of the mud n muck blew off while on the bike rack before I took this picture. It was surely a muddy day yesterday.


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Its pretty amazing how many people totally missed the point of this thread :lol:


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

jeffw-13 said:


> Its pretty amazing how many people totally missed the point of this thread :lol:


Seriously :-(

Posted via mobile


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, many people do miss the point of the thread. As a refresher, summarizing what I believe the thread is about so others get the idea:

-Bikes or bike bits that show the passage of time, signs of wear, being used and abused but are still functional.

correct me if im wrong.

Cheers


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I took it as anything not new with some dirt on it!! Scraped and trail damaged parts are a bonus points..


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

so this happened to me today
finally have something to contribute to this thread
stock pedals on my specialized hardrock that i bought like 2 months ago
pretty pissed off...
i am a very casual rider. i ride mostly through a paved trail thats a few miles long behind my neighborhood. i am very overweight though so im not too suprised (345 lbs, down from 375lbs so dont judge me too bad)


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

abelfonseca said:


> Yes, many people do miss the point of the thread. As a refresher, summarizing what I believe the thread is about so others get the idea:
> 
> -Bikes or bike bits that show the passage of time, signs of wear, being used and abused but are still functional.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what I got. General carnage. Worn out parts, scrapes, gouges, rust, gore etc.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I took it myself as showing that a bike is not just a garage queen, essentially the same thing.

Not sure all of mine quite fit the bill, that's for sure. Photography itself can make the mood. I know had my broken swingarm picture been in the woods with trees and mud on the bike, it would certainly be a lot more proper!


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

jeffw-13 said:


> Its pretty amazing how many people totally missed the point of this thread :lol:


The trend I was seeing was: carnage, mud, scrapes, general wear from use, and perhaps "wasn't planning on this happening", which is the one I'd consider my photo to be, if not carnage/scrapes as that wire did help break my new paint in at the time.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

My scrapes were worse.


----------



## orrwosh (Oct 24, 2012)

Why so quiet? This thread delivers!

The venerable Nobby Nic, tubeless: 45 punctures, 7 cuts, never flatted and still holding air. The Alpine trails are paved with granite razors.









Plus the obligatory pedal shot.


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Let's see if i can wear these out..


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Holy... 

Posted via mobile


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

WOW ~ looks like that metal plumbers "tape" with holes..yet it is INSIDE a human!
Crazy!!

Oh and Superleo = thoes plastic pedels are only for "at the bike shop test rides" you should have been warned and bought real pedels..BAD LBS!! LOL 
Happy FRIDAY!!!


----------



## D Boogie C (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Rat Face (Apr 22, 2009)

Upper neck bearing. It's almost square.
Preload was a little light, I'd say. My first clue was the clank sound it made when I did a wheelie. Amazingly, the steering wasn't notchy.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Is the upper neck bearing part of the headset?


----------



## Rat Face (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes. I might have used a motorcycle term. 
It's the factory, Cane Creek threadless headset that was on my Cannondale F5 and this was in the top. I took some pics during dis-assembly. You can see the bearing bulging out of the bearing race at the back of the head tube, green arrow. When I lifted the dust shield to expose the bearing, it was painfully obvious what the problem was. My LBS hooked me up with a new headset to swap this fork onto a new frame.


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thousands of Kms. and still ticking.

 8 speed perfection right there.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

abelfonseca said:


> -Bikes or bike bits that show the passage of time, signs of wear, being used and abused but are still functional.


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

Trying my best with my iPhone...my 10+ year old MG-1s. Although I try to avoid it, they've seen quite a few rocks and they're still going strong!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

one bunny hop too many


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Sometimes its worth it to stop and look around.


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

Shot with a Nikon D60 and a 18 - 55 macro zoom. my fav lens; )


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I think this thread is off-track from the OP

Here's the 1st page - https://forums.mtbr.com/passion/different-kind-bike-porn-682006.html

Recent shots like this are an example that fit the thread's purpose









Recent snaps like this are not







\

An no, it doesn't matter if it was Shot with a Nikon D60 and a 18 - 55 macro zoom favorite lens, it's supposed to be INTERESTING, COMPOSED, and not regular pics you'd normally see

are there even any mods here in Passion?


----------



## sroc3 (Feb 28, 2014)

My Nobby Nic rear tire


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

highdelll said:


> I think this thread is off-track from the OP
> 
> Here's the 1st page - https://forums.mtbr.com/passion/different-kind-bike-porn-682006.html
> 
> ...


I feel like the mud on the second photo shows use and fits in the thread.

Posted via mobile


----------



## veriest1 (Aug 4, 2010)

The third bike that's worn this headset that I bought in the late 90's.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

had a good crash on memorial day riding skinnies at speed.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Hell rub for days and days...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I like this thread, but so far I've only lurked. So, here's a bunch I scraped together from my USB drive...

JRA, really 








There was no McGyver for that one, just Hike-a-bike








Cold + Wet =








In reflecting, trails were probably a bit too muddy to be riding.








Now that's a bash-guard!


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

^^ That "too muddy" shot is fantastic!


----------



## N79 (Apr 6, 2014)

SRAM S800 crank arm, was pedalling and then I wasn't...


----------



## mhower86 (May 25, 2014)

Cool pics and perspective!


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

New bike... Old worn in seat


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Man from Utopia said:


> More like it?
> 
> View attachment 869992


^^^That's cool.

These are a few years old...

Daddy's little helper.















Happened at the same time.

-F


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

that didn't go so well&#8230;
Rode another 2 hours side saddle:eekster:


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

cased the landing


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

en den


----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)

Holding up to a lot of abuse.


----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)

N79 said:


> SRAM S800 crank arm, was pedalling and then I wasn't...


Been there too. Pedal backed out (my fault) and stripped out half the threading of my Truvativ E400 crank arm on a drop. That's a very strange feeling when your foot slams the ground.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Maiden voyage:


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

dayum, was it at least worthy of bragging rights?


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sadly, no. I couldn't unclip fast enough on a technical climb and tipped over.


----------



## Dirt n Dust (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

In my defense, we'd had so much rain - the trails were closed more than they were open for a few months...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

mmmm water


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

Post race exhaustion.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

Just taken with a phone camera at the time. Will probably try to get some good macro shots of my bike's battle wounds with a better camera later today.









Kinda irritated me since I drove an hour to find the trail, then broke the pedal right after finding an awesome wooden berm (or whatever you call those stick built banked turn things) with a nice jump at the end.


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

A couple nice shots of some well (ab)used parts


----------



## whitewheels29 (Oct 24, 2014)

Here are some of my shots from today.




















Sent from my vault using Tapatalk


----------



## kersh13 (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

Dirt n Dust said:


> Been there too. Pedal backed out (my fault) and stripped out half the threading of my Truvativ E400 crank arm on a drop. That's a very strange feeling when your foot slams the ground.


Did that 2nd ride on my new Jet 9 RDO....used red locktite and steel filled epoxy putty and its holding strong...but first pedal fail is gonna cost me a new crank


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Broken:








Fixed:


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Time for new ones.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

ianick said:


> Broken:
> View attachment 936527


Zoiks! 
Clever fix.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

ianick said:


> Fixed:
> View attachment 936528


What's brown and sticky?

A STICK!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My girlfriend is a grip's worst nightmare. Good it doesnt manifest elsewhere. Or....... Naahh


----------



## Bone Shaker (Sep 25, 2014)

abelfonseca said:


> My girlfriend is a grip's worst nightmare. Good it doesnt manifest elsewhere. Or....... Naahh


That's GI Jane with Kung Fu grip there!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

She lived a good life.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

Nah, lil jb weld n gorilla tape and good for another season at least.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*some problems with this*

replaced


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Thought I might as well take a picture while I wait for a new hanger.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

Took me a couple thousand miles to get my 'bash guard' dialed in:


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Cant get more porno than this.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Drive side on a clean bedspread? Boo.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

abelfonseca said:


> View attachment 944081
> 
> 
> Cant get more porno than this.


One bike in a single bed, does not a porno make.


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*different kind*

https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

Has not stood the test but after a little repair it is still working.


----------



## O_evetS (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

It was kinda muddy.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

A picture of a very thin cow with a fetish for saddles. Boo yeah.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

That gangly cow needs to be made into a saddle


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

*Fresh Porn*








3 foot long layers of the destroyed tube and a new tube later, we rode it off the mountain. The tear went all the way to the middle of the tread.


----------



## GeneB (Oct 14, 2014)

Ride Ready. Moral of the story; Always carry a knife in the outback.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Destoyed Sidi Carbon Soles!*

I'll play!







New ones ordered and replaced. Love Sidi products!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*taste mud*

more sugar


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

GeneB said:


> View attachment 945538
> 
> Ride Ready. Moral of the story; Always carry a knife in the outback.


little bit of bush mechanics, love it, rep mate


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

Arg cant get that grey bar to go away, o well you get the point


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Found an old Canon FX with a 58mm f/1.2 at the tip shop. Works great with black & white.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

> #mountainbike #singletrack #fujibikes #urbanride #bolsachica #mtb
> 
> A photo posted by Brady Sorenson (@br80sorenson) on Nov 11, 2014 at 6:40pm PST


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*grips*

:madman:


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

stock giant grips do suck. never knew why bike manufacturers thought exposed cable at the bb was except-able. looks good for another couple seasons fo sho


----------



## mtbone (Jun 14, 2014)

Finally rode my bike after a while of building it up.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Hoping to upgrade soon, but until then I'll keep beating up on my Hardrock :thumbsup:


----------



## SecretAgent (Jan 10, 2015)

Gopro hero3 black edition pic that I liked the way it turned out. Can't tell but the bike is caked in some good mud. lol. It's new so no battle scars just yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

some people still missing the point of this thread.........


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

hitchhiker


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

.....


----------



## shoal (Apr 26, 2012)

Dirtjunkie u missed the point,,,

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

if it ain't bent, broken or beat....


----------



## AthleticAL (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

shoal said:


> Dirtjunkie u missed the point,,,
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


Fixed it for ya.

Sorry I'll get my act together.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Douwe (Jul 13, 2013)

Been a little under the weather lately so I haven't ridden this week, but I did a nice deep clean on my bike and snapped a few pictures. Sadly these days, this is about the only place I can post pics of my bike in these forums because even all nice and clean she still looks pretty dang beat up. Hopefully this summer I can swing a new bike before having to put money into this one. It's a little depressing how beat she looks, haha.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

Douwe said:


> Been a little under the weather lately so I haven't ridden this week, but I did a nice deep clean on my bike and snapped a few pictures. Sadly these days, this is about the only place I can post pics of my bike in these forums because even all nice and clean she still looks pretty dang beat up. Hopefully this summer I can swing a new bike before having to put money into this one. It's a little depressing how beat she looks, haha.


She looks gorgeous, like an old friend, always faithfully there. I had a 2000 Specialized Rockhopper that I loved and felt that way about, till she got stolen. Ride on.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

A few winters on this Pugs. She's well loved.

Going to give it a really good facelift soon. Currently in the planning stages. :thumbsup:

Looking forward to it.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

when i saw the word "quality" on this bike the book "zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance" came to my mind


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

love the offset rd cage, where can i get one?


----------



## Local717 (Dec 10, 2010)

fishwrinkle said:


> love the offset rd cage, where can i get one?


Oh that's custom... I charge a lot for those...


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

My x5 shifter has finally quit (fired) its job. After almost 4 years of serving me well through thousands of kilometers and clicks, the wear on its bushing resulted in some slop at the lever. Shifting was not precise anymore and it hesitated and missed on occasions. I replaced it with a brand new x9 with ball bearing. Boy what a difference! Shifting is waaaay better than ever.

But the X5 is not done yet! I have passed it on (for free) to a rider that is more economically challenged. He will get many more years from it and possibly, with his characteristic ingenuity, rebuild it in some way and have it working like new. Or he might just use it as is without giving a rats ass if the shifts are not to the ridiculous new standards of us, the typical spoiled consumer. It wont matter, he will still drop people left and right on their carbon wonder bikes on his 90s chromoly hardtail.









Ramses the Ram!








Cheers!


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

*damn hackers*

Wtb saddle is cool


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh God. I think I'm going senile. :eekster: Edited this entry after claiming not remembering seeing this before. Then, I look up and I've even posted in it!!

WTF?? LOL


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Not the best pic but here's a chunk out of my carbon cranks


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

17year old cranks








all 3 son's first bike


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Can I play


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Ohh snap! lol
Time for an upgrade :thumbsup:


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Groove worn in brake rotor and pedal...


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

rust is cool


----------



## Kliemann53 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## kermit_xc (Nov 16, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/oFPSSGAW3Z/


----------



## kermit_xc (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## O5-KR (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Fatbike overhaul. Getting last year's sand and salt off for starters 

Ashamed at the mechanical neglect this bike suffers.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Front disc not seeing that much use these days.. oh, the patina, how pretty!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

My apologies to all of the logs and rocks I've hurt over the years.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like your downtube is rusty too


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Alias530 said:


> Looks like your downtube is rusty too


Yep, chainstay actually.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Good ride today, a little over 15km and my first serious ride post broken wrist, loading my bike on the rack after and noticed this!








I hadn't even used the 11T cog as I was riding with my dogs!! :skep:
Must be time for one of those pizza-sized cassettes...


----------



## ride2 (Oct 29, 2014)

I had a blast during a snow ride but forgot to clean the bike after the salt ride home.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

here's mine


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Some small customizations I have on my Camber 29.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lawson Raider said:


> Some small customizations I have on my Camber 29.
> 
> View attachment 1125466
> View attachment 1125467


I think you missed the point of this thread. I was accused early on and changed my ways. It's about photos of your bike that have taken the abuse of the daily grind.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

fishwrinkle said:


> if it ain't bent, broken or beat....


this^^^^^^ if it is"broken in" it belongs here.... no bling here


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think you missed the point of this thread. I was accused early on and changed my ways. It's about photos of your bike that have taken the abuse of the daily grind.


Well I haven't washed my bike in a year so I guess I should take a pic of it now and post it up


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Seems I am a bit hard on drive train parts.
































​


----------



## MCHB (Jun 23, 2014)

Nothing major, but still character!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Been riding the same saddles for 25 years. They stopped making them many years ago, but they still fit my rear the best. I have these on a half dozen bikes and will ride them until they are no longer rideable. (Front one was torn up in a crash on Monarch Crest in 1994, but still going strong today.)






​


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Midgemagnet said:


> This chainring was mostly working, right up to the point I gave it some grunt and the tips of the pointy, pointy teeth bent over.


You are brave. Now you can use that thing to saw some lumber!


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Why is it that the things (people?) that are most important to you are the ones you treat the worst?


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

Great thread, i like this forum much more everyday i visit it.









my first chain breaking in the woods


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

Dirty... Just not from riding this time!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Salt water ^ :nono:

You just shortened the life of your truck and bikes. Cool shots though.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Salt water ^ :nono:
> 
> You just shortened the life of your truck and bikes. Cool shots though.


That one's actually a freshwater creek crossing 

It did get salty at times though... Kinda hard to avoid when the main road was a beach!

75 Mile Beach Road

Gave them all a good bath afterwards, complete with underbody wash and rust inhibitor


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Relief >wipes brow<


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for a new saddle


----------



## makkot (Mar 10, 2017)

ianick said:


> Time for a new saddle


Good news is that the Thomson is perfectly in place while the saddle didnt make it


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

It's been rough week. This happened Sunday while riding up a short steep climb.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

that sux. looks like the whole flange is going to pop off.


----------



## bike snob (Sep 6, 2014)

this is my mares


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

SMP saddle


----------



## Seaview (Apr 30, 2006)

rim destroy


----------

